# Frage zu JaxMe2!



## OldSchool (21. Jul 2005)

Hi @ all!

Ich habe mich gerade in JaxMe2 eingearbeitet, ein OpenSource-Projekt von Apache (http://ws.apache.org/jaxme/), mit den man von einem Xml-Schema eine Java-Bean-Struktur erzeugen kann.

Es funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut, bis auf einem Punkt:
Wenn ein Element in einem Xml-File mehrmals vorkommen kann, erstellt JaxMe2 intern eine Instanzvariable vom Typ java.util.ArrayList um mehrere Instanzen von diesem Element speichern zu können.
Diese List erhält man mit einer entsprechenden get()-Methode, jedoch kann man kein Element zu dieser ArrayList adden, da nirgendswo eine Spur von einer add()- oder set()-Methode ist.

Hatte jemand dasselbe Problem und vielleicht eine Lösung?

Bitte um Rat!


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

?

zu einer ArrayList kann man doch was adden?

ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht typsicher, vielleicht hat das "ursprüngliche" Objekt den entsprechenden add


----------



## OldSchool (21. Jul 2005)

Ne die Instanzvariable ist natürlich private deklariert, so dass man von außen nur über eine Methode darauf zugreifen kann. Es gibt jedoch eine solche Methode nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

und was ist jetzt genau mit der ArrayList selber?

da kannst du doch was hinzufügen?


----------

